# Medical Issues with not pooping.



## 19362 (Jan 11, 2007)

I was just wondering if there are any medical issues that could result from not pooping, and if so a time frame on when they would occur.


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, it's one of the 7 life processes; you need it to live. I'm sure you don't plan on not using the bathroom forever, but the answer to this question is truly situational and it's best to ask your doctor.


----------

